# How to release FreeBSD 8.0



## Ibarhim (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello,
i install FreeBSD 8.0 and i customize it and get new kernel version,
but i want to release this new kernel version as ISO image to install it on another free machine that has not any operating system.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 7, 2010)

The kernel (and its modules) is stored in /boot/kernel. Copy that to the other machine.


----------



## zeiz (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/releng/release-build.html


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 7, 2010)

Get a live CD, & use it to partition and mount the drives on the new machine (& install bootcode), mount the old machine's /usr/src/ & /usr/obj/ via nfsd(8), run a `# make installkernel && make installworld && mergemaster -iU` on the new machine.


----------

